
Desert Farm Down Under Grows Food Without Soil, Groundwater, Fuel or Pesticides - misnamed
http://weburbanist.com/2016/10/27/desert-farm-grows-food-without-soil-groundwater-fuel-or-pesticides/
======
ivan_ah
That's like the coolest thing ever. Seriously, if you can grow vegetables and
legumes at scale w/o tapping groundwater it would be an amazing development.

